# Seeded 9 days ago with TTTF/KBG. Will this fill in more?



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

Seeded with https://unitedseeds.com/product/super-turf-ii-ls/ 9 days ago, and it's sprouted up pretty quickly. But I can't help but feel like it's just not "full". I'm assuming it's not "full" because the KBG in the mix hasn't germinated yet?

Someone just reassure me that this is normal and it will fill in over the next few weeks.

The area I seeded was 650 sq feet, and I used 6.5 lbs of seed, as per the directions on the website (10 lbs per 1000 sq feet).


----------



## greenthumb518 (Nov 4, 2021)

Looks like fantastic germination of the TTTF and a TON of growth in just 9 days. The KBG will take up to 21 days to germinate...and even after that it will go through a "sprout and pout" phase where it won't grow much. Just focus on the tall fescue, mow it once it gets 3-4 inches tall, and watch it all fill in over the next month or two.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Looks great. Re-evaluate in 20 days. I would cut once the grass gets just over 2", not 3-4". Mow it back to 2". Do this for the first 3-4 cuts. Then adjust to your normal height of cut.

Let ground dry out before you cut- in other words, back off on the watering. Once it's cut, you can resume normal watering schedule.

After your first cut, give it some quick release nitrogen - 0.25lb N per 1k sq. ft.

If will continue to fill in next year. It likely won't be thick and lush by the time Winter comes around. That's okay. Grass takes time to mature.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

That looks amazing for 9 days. But yeah, cut it back to 1.5-2" once it gets over 2"


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

This time next year you won't even know the grass is less than 1 year old.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Subtle brag post. Nice job bro!


----------



## Huntsw1 (Jun 3, 2021)

That is amazingly even coverage. It will fill in nicely in the next 2-4 weeks


----------



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

Huntsw1 said:


> That is amazingly even coverage. It will fill in nicely in the next 2-4 weeks


Thanks.

I set my spreader setting on 3. I think I walked around the small section of yard 25-30 times before the hopper was empty.

Better to do it many times on a low setting than few times on a high setting and get uneven coverage.


----------



## moedank (Sep 10, 2019)

Looks very good.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Stay patient and positive this is what a 9 day renovation looks like actually it looks better then the usual.


----------



## desmorider804 (11 mo ago)

nsknuds said:


> Huntsw1 said:
> 
> 
> > That is amazingly even coverage. It will fill in nicely in the next 2-4 weeks
> ...


What kind of spreader?


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Looks good. Once it fills in and matures it will be super thick. Just convinced me to plant some on my hellstrip reno. Hopefully gets here soon so i can pre-germinate the seed.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Last year I did 100% TTTF in a small area, 135sqft I think. Dropped seed on 9/5.

9/13: 


Here's how it looked on 10/9, 34 days after seed down. 


August 3rd of this year.


----------



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

desmorider804 said:


> nsknuds said:
> 
> 
> > Huntsw1 said:
> ...


Just the basic Scott's broadcast spreader w Edge Guard.

It's a pile of shit for spreading fert, but it does the job for spreading seed.


----------



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

Progress pics, 1 day later:


----------



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

Got some relatively heavy rain overnight that I wasn't expecting.

The lawn as a whole held up really well, except for one small spot underneath the downspout that got washed away.

I'll have to re-seed that, but it's such a small area, maybe 8 inches by 6 inches, that it will take 30 seconds to do.


----------



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

Day 11 progress. I measured the tallest of the grass, and it's about 2.25 inches. The ground is still a bit wet, and we're supposed to get some rain tonight and tomorrow, so I'll probably have to wait until it hits 3 inches or so before I give it the first mow.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Wow looks great……that will fill in nicely


----------



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

Here's day 12 progress pics. I still think it looks a little thin, but I know it's still early in the game.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Looking good! I think it'll fatten up enough after a few mows that you won't notice it nearly as much. I get nervous over them little baby blades too and always wanna throw more seed down. But you've got great edge to edge coverage.


----------



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

mytmouse said:


> Looking good! I think it'll fatten up enough after a few mows that you won't notice it nearly as much. I get nervous over them little baby blades too and always wanna throw more seed down. But you've got great edge to edge coverage.


Thanks. That's what I'm hoping!

I was going to try for a mow today, but we got an inch or so of rain overnight, so the ground is soaked.

I'll try give her a go on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Be patient you are looking really good. Wait for it to dry out a little before you cut. You want to do no turns with the mower on the grass it really has no roots. You have the perfect setup to do your turns on the driveway and mature grass that borders your property. Sharpen the blades.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Is she ready for that first cut @nsknuds ? I like to give mine a few good weeks of top growth first. But maybe that's just me being paranoid that I'ma hurt the little babies.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@nsknuds its looking really good now. You're still early, you can evaluate if you need to put more seed down. If you had a push reel mower, it would be really good to use for the first mow, seeing as how you want to be careful with your turns.


----------



## maynardGkeynes (May 23, 2017)

nsknuds said:


> Here's day 12 progress pics. I still think it looks a little thin, but I know it's still early in the game.


Try to resist the temptation to add more seed. You want some sparseness to avoid melting out of the fragile seedlings. You put down sufficient seed, and the KBG hasn't really started yet. It will fill in naturally.


----------



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

mytmouse said:


> Is she ready for that first cut @nsknuds ? I like to give mine a few good weeks of top growth first. But maybe that's just me being paranoid that I'ma hurt the little babies.


She's 100% ready.

I dropped off my mower blade to get sharpened the other day, should be ready to be picked up this afternoon. I'll give it a cut tonight and share some more pics.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

nsknuds said:


> mytmouse said:
> 
> 
> > Is she ready for that first cut @nsknuds ? I like to give mine a few good weeks of top growth first. But maybe that's just me being paranoid that I'ma hurt the little babies.
> ...


You can sharpen your blade yourself. It's a giant waste of money and time to have someone else do it.


----------



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

I didn't have time this weekend. Combine that with I don't have a workbench in my garage (small garage) and I don't have a file, and I'd rather just pay Ace Hardware $10 to do it once a year.

If I had a workbench, then I'd definitely do it myself.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Alright @nsknuds ! You got it! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

Here's a pic after the first mow today. Trimmed it down to 2" for this first mow










There's still some thin spots on the front yard, and some even thinner spots on the side yard. I'll leave the front yard for now, but the side yard I think got picked clean by some birds shortly after seeding, so I'm going to have to reseed that area with a few light passes. Should be looking good in a couple weeks.

Overall though, it looks pretty decent. Needs to fill in just a little more in the front yard before I'm happy. But it's crazy that it's now 16 days after seeding, and 1 week exactly after I started this thread, and it's gotten this far. Love this stuff!


----------



## maynardGkeynes (May 23, 2017)

Looks great. I think maybe 2" seems a bit low for young grass, although it looks fine anyway.


----------



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

maynardGkeynes said:


> Looks great. I think maybe 2" seems a bit low for young grass, although it looks fine anyway.


Was going by @Harts suggestion to cut it to 2" for the first couple mows.

I'll probably cut it at 3.5" or 4" long term, but 2" for the first few cuts seems to be the common consensus that I've read online anyways. Let it grow to 3" or so, then cut to 2".


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Keep it at 2in for a few weeks. There is a Purdue Univ. article about it.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Looks great. You can use a leaf blower to lightly fluff up some of the matted grass. It is not necessary though. Also, you will eventually get to a point where you will want/need to sharpen more than once a year.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Looks great. Keep it at 2" for the next few cuts and start some light feeding of Urea, if you have some on hand. 0.25lb N per 1,000.


----------



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

This will probably be one of my last posts in this thread.

I'm at day 22 after seeding now, and just did my 2nd mow at 2". Thought I'd share a pic. I may post a pic a couple weeks from now after I do my first 3.5" mow.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

That looks great. How much N have you dropped, if any? Great color.


----------



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

spaceman_spiff said:


> That looks great. How much N have you dropped, if any? Great color.


I put down some starter fert at the same time I seeded.

Then put down a small batch of the same fert last week right after the first mow.


----------

